# Yamalube



## ppping (Mar 16, 2008)

Who has the best price in Pensacola for Yamalube 2M?

Thanks for the help.


----------



## baymotorsports (Feb 28, 2008)

posner marine, take your own 5 gallon gas jug


----------



## ppping (Mar 16, 2008)

Thanks for the tip, Posner Marine had a great price.


----------



## legion (Sep 21, 2010)

What do they charge lately at Posner? I may go there as well.


----------

